# 2000 altima not starting.. injectors dont seem to be workin.,,, please help...



## midnightsdawn89 (May 11, 2010)

just bought the car 

it is a 2000 altima gxe sedan

109k miles

car will start with starting or carb cleaner sprayed into throttle body
car has new fuel pump and pressure at rail is good

im 99% sure the injectors are not firing..

i have been told this may be a securtiy bypass problem

is this true..


the security is flashing and the keypad will not unlock the car

it also looks like someone has changed the ecu 

any info would greatly be appriciated

Jesse


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

midnightsdawn89 said:


> just bought the car
> 
> it is a 2000 altima gxe sedan
> 
> ...


is ignition switch working? did you see spark?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

check the fuel pump fuse in inside fusebox,i pull mine to disable my car so it cant be stolen,it may be burned out,or just pull it out and put back in sometimes fuses get crusted and cant work,mine have done that


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a 2000 altima that i payed $650 because it ran real rough and it turned off while driving. I changed the fuel pump, distriburator, cables, spark plugs. After the third day i had the car it didnt want to turn on, it only turn on with starting fluid but it only lasted a few seconds.

Well at the end i decided to check the fuel injectors, it turn out that all 4 were bad. I replaced them and the car ran like new.


----------

